# Who are professional chefs here?  Who are just cooking junkies?



## JoMama (Jul 26, 2009)

*Who are professional chefs here?  *

*Who are just cooking junkies?*

​


----------



## jabbur (Jul 27, 2009)

I am not a professional chef but I grew one!  My son is a Japanese hibachi chef and is considering going to culinary school.  I don't think of myself as a cooking junkie either.  I like hearing what other people cook to jump start my creative process to keep mealtime interesting and not always serve the same stuff each week.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not a professional chef but I pretend at home.


----------



## Mark Webster (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a professional Chef. Have attended a few different culinary schools and have lived around the world. Currently the Executive Chef for a restaurant that hosts nearly 250, 000 guests per year.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 27, 2009)

junkie here. I went to cooking school (2 semesters) last year, but won't be going back. Not going to pay that kind of money (although it was pretty cheap, but still thousands of $$) to be insulted for another year by people that are intimidated by me. They are not the brightest bulbs in the box. I worked as a prep cook the first semester, but by Thanksgiving i was in a walking cast, destroyed my feet. Not sure what I'm going to do with my new schooling yet, but would like to feed people. Working on an idea with our church to do Sunday Suppers, inviting those in the neighborhood, folks that are clients of our food pantry, and congregation members, a mix of folks. In the meantime, I am going back to performing, playing gigs and doing musical play activities for very young children at home daycares.


----------



## luvs (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm on my way! i'm in a Le Corden Bleu school now.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

Foodie here. No training. I learned to cook out of self defense. My mother was trying to kill us with burnt mashed potatos served twice monthly.


----------



## JoMama (Jul 27, 2009)

What can I say?








We raised four kids (six years apart from #1 to #4) ... cooking became almost impossible when they reached junior high and high school ... I was always being the 'Mom Taxi' for activities ... so we ate a lot of food from the freezer section of Sam's Club.

Then came the years when we just ate out a lot.

Last autumn I decided I'd get back into the kitchen ... and it's been a delightful experience ... virtually every meal I've made I've never made before.  I'm blessed ... I'm a SAHW (stay-at-home-wife) ... so time is not an issue & I can fiddle-fart around in the kitchen all day.

The kids (now grown & gone) are saying, "You never cooked meals like that for us!"  Well, we were in the Navy back then & really could not afford such an open-ended food budget ... and also the 'Mom Taxi' thing.

)


----------



## JoMama (Jul 27, 2009)

*luvs ... Are you by any chance going to the Bleu school here in Vegas? *

*bigdaddy3k ... rotflmbo!*


----------



## TheMetalChef (Jul 27, 2009)

Used to be a pro, got out because I hated production kitchens. Came up through the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 27, 2009)

My husband is a Chef.  I just like cooking and eating.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm with Andy.Just play one at home..
The pays better.Job security,weekends off,insured,paid vacation.
I'd say chefs at home got it going on 

Munky.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 27, 2009)

Professional here. Went to several schools, worked for others in their kitchens and also had my own place. Traveled around the world trying everything I could get my hands on and never saying no to tasting something new and different. Haven't worked in the industry since '00 unless you count a golf course snack bar for s&g's in the mid 2000s.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm the chief cook and bottle washer at my house.
I did cook once in a while when I was a bartender back in the late 70's though.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2009)

I cooked for a living for a long time, both in restaurants and my catering business.  These days I do more consulting, teaching and writing about food and wine, and I'm happy about that!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a pro by training (CIA) and once worked in the field. Due to minimal disability, I now teach at a prep school (not culinary arts btw) but do private chef work for a select clientele.


----------



## appleyard14 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a chef. Not working in the restaurant business currently. But working on recipes at least 3 times a week.


----------



## cutandbaste (Jul 27, 2009)

I've spent a little time in a couple NYC kitchens in a intern capacity, but realized quickly, I'd rather cook on my own terms in the comfort of my own home.  

I'm now cooking, doing some food photography, and maintaining a blog of recipes.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not a professional chef but just very very passionate about food and cooking! Whenever I go to the supermarket and look at all the different foods on the shelves I can't stop thinking about how they came to be there and what can be done with them to create the perfect meal


----------



## luvs (Jul 27, 2009)

JoMama said:


> *luvs ... Are you by any chance going to the Bleu school here in Vegas? *
> 
> *bigdaddy3k ... rotflmbo!*


 
not that one, another Le Corden Bleu.


----------



## JoMama (Jul 27, 2009)

luvs said:


> not that one, another Le Corden Bleu.


 
Viola!  We have one of those here in Las Vegas ... in the Summerlin area.  

I guess there are several Le Corden Bleu school across the USA. 

I have been to the school here in Vegas a time or two to eat in the restaurant ... all students 'intern' in the restuarant.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm just a junkie.
My wife has fibromyalgia, and my true cooking passion ignited when we were 
trying a special restricted diet for her.. it made thinking up tasty stuff a challenge,
and I got hooked.

Contemplating a career change at the tender age of 48 and going to the local community college for culinary school.... but I think I won't like the realities of
professional cooking. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## luvs (Jul 27, 2009)

JoMama said:


> Viola! We have one of those here in Las Vegas ... in the Summerlin area.
> 
> I guess there are several Le Corden Bleu school across the USA.
> 
> I have been to the school here in Vegas a time or two to eat in the restaurant ... all students 'intern' in the restuarant.


 

neat! we're supposed to open a 'restaurant' soon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not a profesional chef, but am chef of my own kitchen (in my house I'm Chief of the Kitchen, which, if I recall, is what chef means).  I am passionate about creativity and cooking gives me an outlet for that creative fire, as does writing.  I love good food, and am passionate about doing things the best way that I can, and not cutting corners if at all possible.  I have a scientific/engineering background, and an artistic side as well.  I am intensely curious about everything, and need to know what makes things work, and how to get the results I want for the resources available to me.  I write novels, cookbooks, poems, and cook most anything under the sun, depending of course on the availability of time and money.

I thoroughly enjoy taking bad advice from the TV-Network, or some cookbooks, and teaching people why it's bad advise, and what truly works, based on personal obervation and scientific principles.  I love learning and teaching others about anything that I can.  I hate being laughed at or ridiculed and have gained respect in my community through my cooking skills.  I am no stranger to research and experimentation, and use both in my cooking.  After so many years of doing this, I have a strong intuitive sense of what will and won't work in the cullinary arts.

I love to share what I know, and learn new techniques from others.  I love playing with flavors and textures in food.  I enjoy re-creating amazing dishes that I've tasted from other places, without using a recipe.

Nope, I'm not a pro, but a talented home cook. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not a pro here but...I remember when my son was a baby and my DH was on his way home, I would put him in his high chair and pretend to do a cooking show for him.  Even at that young age he knew how hysterical that really was, lol.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a junkie. If I were 30 years younger...


----------



## babetoo (Jul 27, 2009)

just love the whole process of food. finding a recipe, buying the food and preparing it. always trying new things usually on guests. lol. when i was younger i cooking for two meat and potatoes men.  that was very boring. now i cook what i want, money allowing.


----------



## Arky (Jul 27, 2009)

I worked as a buss boy twice and a kitchen gofer - does that count?


----------



## Adam14 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just graduated a culinary arts program a couple weeks ago   At age 35, and working in the automotive industry for 17 years - I saw my department go from 19 people to 4 in the span of about 6 months.  I knew I needed a "plan B". I thought to myself, 'what do I love to do'.  The answer was simple.  Cook   I went to a part time 11 month course.  They offer an advanced program as well, but I'm not into cooking fancy stuff, so I can't justify the extra $7,500(same price as the course I just finished) to learn stuff I will probably never want to use.  I don't have much of a desire to work the 6000 hours under a certified chef in order to write my red seal chef exam.  I'm in the plans of buying a restaurant right now.  Going to be a burger/hot dog/chicken wing place.  I'm fine with that.  I'm happiest to cook foods that I actually like to eat


----------



## MystieDawn (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a junkie. Used to hate to cook but now that I have a family and the time I love cooking and baking.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 27, 2009)

> worked as a buss boy twice and a kitchen gofer - does that count


 
More than you know Arky.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2009)

Hondo said:


> Just a junkie. If I were 30 years younger...



Hondo, I don't know how many years you would have left after those 30, but I graduated from culinary school at 46, apprenticed with a very busy catering company, became a chef and opened my own catering business.  Due to many health constraints I do it part time and mostly consult like Chef June.  I am still actively working as a cake decorator however.

I am contemplating becoming a chocolatier in the fall if all things work out.

Don't let age stop you!


----------



## bourbon (Jul 27, 2009)

Not a pro, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> More than you know Arky.



I will second that Arky!  My hubby started out helping me with my catering business doing jobs like dishes, peeling vegetables, etc. and just from being there and picking things up he now cooks often on his job as a group home worker - making things like salmon, potatoes au gratin, rice pilaf, roast chicken.  Everyone loves his cooking and he rarely calls me any more for advice


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2009)

bourbon said:


> Not a pro, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night



It only counts if it was in the kitchen!


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2009)

I, too, am interested in knowing who are pros and who are "just" foodies.  I got interested in this site, and a predicessor of it, because I'd be walking through the grocery store AND would find confused people who weren't used to cooking puzzling over food products.  I'd  impose enough to say stuff like (a very, very young couple) who were debating a pork loin roast or tenderloins.  For what they wanted to do, I steered them to tenderloins.  Then one time I was shopping with a "I hate to cook" friend, and was explaining different lettuce to her (unlike now, there were fewer, and she's a real veggie lover).  This was my favorite foodie moment.  I was explaining various types of lettuce, how long they last, etc, and the produce manager for the store walked up and said, "I wish this store would hire you!"  In fact, this dear friend of mine remembers the lessons I taught her that day.  

I love this site because I can share simple stuff, plus benefit from people more experienced than I am, AND get some hints from real pros.


----------



## Count Omulis (Jul 28, 2009)

*Professinal, just not yet a Chef*

Figure this is a good place for a first post.

I am a professional cook, and am going to school for Hotel Restaurant Management.  Eventually my goal is to apprentice, and become an official Chef, with my own place.  I love cooking, and my wife and I are constantly having friends over for dinner parties.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 28, 2009)

Adam14 said:


> I just graduated a culinary arts program a couple weeks ago  At age 35, and working in the automotive industry for 17 years - I saw my department go from 19 people to 4 in the span of about 6 months. I knew I needed a "plan B". I thought to myself, 'what do I love to do'. The answer was simple. Cook  I went to a part time 11 month course. They offer an advanced program as well, but I'm not into cooking fancy stuff, so I can't justify the extra $7,500(same price as the course I just finished) to learn stuff I will probably never want to use. I don't have much of a desire to work the 6000 hours under a certified chef in order to write my red seal chef exam. I'm in the plans of buying a restaurant right now. Going to be a burger/hot dog/chicken wing place. I'm fine with that. I'm happiest to cook foods that I actually like to eat


 
Truth to tell, Adam, if you have the right location, a great product and a good personality, with this kind of business you will always be in demand.  People cut back on HOW MUCH they spend when they eat out, but they still do eat out.  And if you are located near a college campus, your business could be a veritable gold mine.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm just a junkie foodie, I try like hell, but I can't beat my real pro DW   I'm the sous chef in her kitchen, but every now and then she'll let me take the reigns in the kitchen, but she has to walk away ... I wont let her participate


----------



## Adam14 (Jul 28, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Truth to tell, Adam, if you have the right location, a great product and a good personality, with this kind of business you will always be in demand.  People cut back on HOW MUCH they spend when they eat out, but they still do eat out.  And if you are located near a college campus, your business could be a veritable gold mine.
> 
> Best of luck to you!



Thanks, ChefJune   We are actually in a great spot.  It's a smaller town, and we're right in the middle of downtown.  The place has the biggest patio in the downtown area.  A couple years ago an ice cream place in town closed down - owners retired.  While it was open it was lined up out the door.  Our idea is to have burgers etc, on one side of the menu and then all ice cream choices on the back - banana splits, huge sundaes etc.  I think we're on the right track and something the town really needs.  So, here's hoping!  Thanks for your vote of confidence


----------



## Puppy Breath (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a professional, but only in my own mind


----------



## Larrystein (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm new to this forum so, Hello everyone!
I'm not a pro now, due to disability. However I have done a couple of years in a steakhouse and another three in a Chinese restaurant/Takeaway. I was taught in a college in London. Now I just cook for my children and dabble in home made cheeses.  
 You want to be careful how you ask a question like this IMHO. Any burger flipper could call themselves a pro if you mean getting payed for your cooking. 


Larry


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jul 29, 2009)

Larrystein said:


> I'm new to this forum so, Hello everyone!
> I'm not a pro now, due to disability. However I have done a couple of years in a steakhouse and another three in a Chinese restaurant/Takeaway. I was taught in a college in London. Now I just cook for my children and dabble in home made cheeses.
> You want to be careful how you ask a question like this IMHO. Any burger flipper could call themselves a pro if you mean getting payed for your cooking.
> 
> ...



I think the real pro's will know   But I get your point.  I, like Puppy Breath ... am a legend in my own mind


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 29, 2009)

Not a pro but if there was another life and chance I would go to CIA.  I have a good job now and stable life so I don't want to start from ground zero again.  My uncle is a chef and I lived with my aunt and uncle for several years and learned a great deal just watching him cook.  

I work in a die hard technical field and don't consider myself to be creative.  I do however change colors when I am in the kitchen.  That's the place where my creativity takes over and I am truly happy.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 29, 2009)

You know Yakuta my hubs is the same way. His is a technical filed as well and he loves the outlet of cooking and creating in the kitchen.


----------



## jet (Jul 29, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> Not a pro but if there was another life and chance I would go to CIA.  I have a good job now and stable life so I don't want to start from ground zero again.  My uncle is a chef and I lived with my aunt and uncle for several years and learned a great deal just watching him cook.
> 
> I work in a die hard technical field and don't consider myself to be creative.  I do however change colors when I am in the kitchen.  That's the place where my creativity takes over and I am truly happy.



Wow, it's like looking in the mirror.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 29, 2009)

I just have OCD(Obsessive Cooking Disorder).LOL
I have never wanted to be a chef for a few reasons:
I want to cook, what, when and how I want to.
I like "Home cooking", not some small amount of food piled on top of each other on the center of the plate surrounded by colorful sticky gunk and herbs in some artistic way. To me that is not a Chef, but a Artist.
I hope I have not insulted anyone. That is just how I feel about the subject.


----------



## danpeikes (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a software tester for a bank during the week, and do kosher catering on the side on weekends.  I do minimal cooking in my catering mosty order the food from other vendors and do the presentation.  I learned to cook from my mother as my parents were always en tertaining and learned about the food business from my father who is VP or a frozen food company.  I would not call myself a pro, but I do a good job of pretending.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 29, 2009)

To be honest I don't like the terms "professional" and "chef" - for myself, personally, even though I qualify for both.  And yet I really respect other chefs and professional cooks.  

To me, cooking is all about passion. I have seen seasoned chefs who totally lack it and home or hobby cooks who exude passion in everything they make.  I am totally grateful for the training and experience I have....but I feel my best teacher was my Mother who taught herself to cook and was happiest preparing a large meal for family and friends!  To me, she was a real pro!


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 29, 2009)

Really well stated LPBeier.  It's all about passion and yes training helps but is not everything.  I started cooking when I was only 12 years old and I learned how to make fresh roti bread and simple but good food from scratch from my grandmother.  She did not have any culinary training but she could knead all types of dough and make bread from it including millet (if you have ever handled it you know it's darn hard to knead and even harder to roll).  She had food mill to pulp tomatoes that I helped her with, we brought our own wheat, cleaned it and then took it to the mill to get fresh wheat flour and she loved to feed us fresh good food, it was her passion.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 30, 2009)

Adam14 said:


> Thanks, ChefJune  We are actually in a great spot. It's a smaller town, and we're right in the middle of downtown. The place has the biggest patio in the downtown area. A couple years ago an ice cream place in town closed down - owners retired. While it was open it was lined up out the door. Our idea is to have burgers etc, on one side of the menu and then all ice cream choices on the back - banana splits, huge sundaes etc. I think we're on the right track and something the town really needs. So, here's hoping! Thanks for your vote of confidence


 
There used to be a very successful ice cream store in downtown Jersey City that converted to soups in the winter.  That kept him going all year round.  Sad when the owner passed away. His son did not want to keep it going.  Can't say I blame him. A shop like that takes ALL your time, and then some. You've got to _love_ it.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

> not some small amount of food piled on top of each other on the center of the plate surrounded by colorful sticky gunk and herbs in some artistic way. To me that is not a Chef, but a Artist.


 
That's exactly what gourmet chefs are. Artists. They blend the different flavors and arrange them on the plate in the same way a painter layerd his paint on a pallet. You eat with your eyes before your mouth.


----------



## luvs (Jul 30, 2009)

food is meant to be pretty, that's why nature's harvest is so colorful!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 30, 2009)

I was at the produce market last night picking out portobello caps for a BBQ this weekend and a man approached me. I could see he was waiting patiently to get to the mushrooms so I stepped back to give him room saying that I would be there awhile. He was a nice looking man about 45 dark hair and blue eyes but his features were Indian (no, not native American).

He chose 2 nice caps and then asked me how he should prepare them. (his accent said "English school in India")

I went on to describe how I was going to prepare these particular ones (recipe listed in "favorite vegetarian" thread). He interupted me for a second and asked if I was a chef. I told him that I was just a cook. My wife (a witness) bragged on me for the rest of the night. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 30, 2009)

Now that is cool!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

It was very cool and you done good homie!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 30, 2009)

I am into food.  Have been gardening organically since 1976, love to cook and bake, have an associates degree in dietetics, love to read cookbooks and create recipes based on what foodstuffs I have.  I have raised dairy goats for decades and make cheese, ice cream, yogurt, buttermilk, etc.  Like I said, I am into food..


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

Whoa, cool you make your own cheese.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> ...He interrupted me for a second *and asked if I was a chef*. I told him that I was just a cook. My wife (a witness) bragged on me for the rest of the night. It was pretty cool.



That's exactly what I mean about the passion - people can tell when you are passionate about food and cooking and they do link it with being a professional.  Good on you!


----------



## infokid (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a junkie!  Cooking soothes my soul.  When I feel down cooking picks me up.  I am happiest when I'm cooking.


----------



## Happy@Cooking (Jul 30, 2009)

I am a chef. Got my training in the 70's. Also worked fast food when I was a teen(burger joints and a famous chicken place as a manager-not kfc) 

 Started cooking at the age of 8 thanks to my mom.

My baby brother( 50 yrs old) graduated from le cordon bleu in jan 09.

cooking runs in the family.

im 54 now and i love to cook.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not a professional chef, but I'm the best cooker in my home ^^


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 7, 2009)

Half and half? I got half way through my AS in culinary school, then had to drop out because i got hired as a firefighter.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 7, 2009)

I would have gone with whichever paid more. Firefighters here don't make much.


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 7, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> I would have gone with whichever paid more. Firefighters here don't make much.


love and enjoyment of the job is much more important.


But I make more than enough(firefighters here are paid well), and have 100X's the retirement benefits I would have as a chef, not to mention job security.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL No kidding. Rarely bennies in cooking.


----------



## Guywhocooks (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been cooking since age five. I'm a culinary mutant. I've cooked in professional three and four star kitchens yet I no longer work in the industry. I love food first and foremost. Cooking in my opinion is a byproduct of the flavors food can present.


----------



## Guywhocooks (Aug 8, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> I just have OCD(Obsessive Cooking Disorder).LOL
> I have never wanted to be a chef for a few reasons:
> I want to cook, what, when and how I want to.
> I like "Home cooking", not some small amount of food piled on top of each other on the center of the plate surrounded by colorful sticky gunk and herbs in some artistic way. To me that is not a Chef, but a Artist.
> I hope I have not insulted anyone. That is just how I feel about the subject.




Tis not an insult but rather a refreshing look on the subject of "refined french cuisine" I have come to realize the "piling" of food is not nessicary... the presentation and ACTUAL flavor of the food is what matters. Woe to the one who judges food upon mere presentation and glamour.


----------



## chiffonade (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I qualify as both. I have owned and run a small restaurant in SW CO - around 1999-2000. I do catering and baking when requested and am an avid home cook. When I had my restaurant, my friends used to ask "How can you cook all day and come home and watch cooking shows???"

I went to cooking school in NYC at what is now called the Institute of Culinary Education (ICE) but when I went it was called Peter Kump's NY Cooking School. I studied French cooking at Kump - but every other cuisine I know I taught myself. Chinese, Thai, Spanish, Greek, Armenian - etc. I grew up in an Italian household so I learned that by osmosis - and doing.  I don't do Indian food. God, I tried to like it...LOL.

I'm thinking of teaching some classes - everyone where I live has a showstopper kitchen and they never cook at home.


----------



## jet (Aug 9, 2009)

chiffonade said:


> ...
> everyone where I live has a showstopper kitchen and they never cook at home.



The so-called "trophy kitchen", installed for resale value.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 10, 2009)

chiffonade said:


> everyone where I live has a showstopper kitchen and they never cook at home.



What I would do for a showstopper kitchen! Our flat here in Moscow is pretty small so the kitchen is nice but nothing special. I spend so much time in there so when we move back to England the kitchen will be the most important buying point


----------



## chiffonade (Aug 10, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> What I would do for a showstopper kitchen! Our flat here in Moscow is pretty small so the kitchen is nice but nothing special. I spend so much time in there so when we move back to England the kitchen will be the most important buying point


 
If space is an issue, there are plenty of really great brands who make slim-line or smaller format ovens and stove tops.  Be very selective when you choose small equipment like pans and mixing bowls.  

When I lived in Manhattan, my "kitchen" was no bigger than a phone  booth.  The floor (standing) space was 9 floor tiles.  There was a small stove - a 4 top that was very slim, special for apartments.  (NYC must be their biggest customer.)  I hung pans on hooks so as not to take up valuable cabinet space which I used for ingredients.  

Use vertical space - that's about the best advice I can give you.  My restaurant was so tiny that I had stuff hung all over the walls and my prep table had a football-shaped pot rack attached to it.  A great culinary imagination is your best tool and that will fit in any kitchen.


----------



## katmun (Aug 10, 2009)

Ex-Pro.


----------



## navywife (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd love to attend cilunary school, I've even done some looking, but I can't seem to shake the feeling that going to school and then putting that education to work would take all of the joy out of it for me.
I have been asked to do some informal stuff ( "nw, you should show us how to do____.") and I may do that to break up the monotony of my husband's deployment. No more parties now that he's gone, so it might be fun for just us gals to get together......  I'm still thinking about it.

  My dream would be to use a culinary degree to open my own shop (kind of like Barefoot Contessa), and maybe cater small stuff out of the back. Unrealistic, I'm sure, but fun to think about.


----------



## pennsy (Sep 3, 2009)

*History*

I worked to clean out demo kitchen fridges full of fishy smells, mopped floors, etc. Other duties included set-up for various classes, assisting teachers at/during classes, to gain my own class time.  I wasn't a paying student, and these tasks were accomplished at a small culinary school in the Maryland, Washington, D.C. area.  Finally, utilizing my earned hours, I achieved my degree.  This took me years. Later I worked in the trade for awhile, did some catering, teaching, advising.  

As my hero Julia Child said, I never call myself a "chef," but a cook.  DH & I moved to the West Coast, which is where we wanted to be, and now I just enjoy myself.  The drive to be another well known chef/restaurant owner subsided.  Time comes when one needs to be realistic, pragmatic, and that's the way it has to be.  Presently, I'm just me; I like to be approachable about my passion for cooking and maybe give back some of my experience! And like someone else said here @ DC I never object to helping someone who looks confused in the grocery store.  I seldom if ever mention a culinary education, although I will say my degree looks nice on the diningroom wall. 

Pennsy


----------



## chiffonade (Sep 3, 2009)

"As my hero Julia Child said, I never call myself a "chef," but a cook."

ITA!!  While it's flattering when someone introduces me as a "chef," I quickly relay "I cook all the time but the only kitchen I'm running right now is in my home."  People try to elevate one by calling him or her a "chef" but unless there's a professional kitchen in the equation we're talking about someone who loves to handle, cook and share food.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 3, 2009)

pennsy said:


> I worked to clean out demo kitchen fridges full of fishy smells, mopped floors, etc. Other duties included set-up for various classes, assisting teachers at/during classes, to gain my own class time. I wasn't a paying student, and these tasks were accomplished at a small culinary school in the Maryland, Washington, D.C. area. Finally, utilizing my earned hours, I achieved my degree. This took me years. Later I worked in the trade for awhile, did some catering, teaching, advising.
> 
> As my hero Julia Child said, I never call myself a "chef," but a cook. DH & I moved to the West Coast, which is where we wanted to be, and now I just enjoy myself. The drive to be another well known chef/restaurant owner subsided. Time comes when one needs to be realistic, pragmatic, and that's the way it has to be. Presently, I'm just me; I like to be approachable about my passion for cooking and maybe give back some of my experience! And like someone else said here @ DC I never object to helping someone who looks confused in the grocery store. I seldom if ever mention a culinary education, although I will say my degree looks nice on the diningroom wall.
> 
> Pennsy


 
Pennsy; My degree hardly qualifies me in the kitchen, though the skills I learned earning and using my Eletrical Engineering Technology BA degree has helped me enormously in the kitchen. Engineering is scientific by nature and includes course work in physics, with lots of math, and a host of experimental work. And what is cooking if not a bit of chemistry and physics thrown together with artistic influences? And like you, I love to help strangers in the grocery store who look confused at the produce, dairy, and meat departments. 

Informing someone that USDA SELECT printed boldly on a package of meat does not mean that it's specially selected for high quality is a very satisfying thing, especially when the item price is inflated. And giving people ideas of what they can do with the foods in their basket when you hear them exclaim that they don't know what to make for that evening's supper is just as exhillarating, especially when they are appreciative of the help.

I love helping others learn to cook good food. And yes, I've been mislabled as "chef", but quickly explain that the word chef is French for the American word - chief, and means head of kitchen. I'm a cook and dont' want to be the stuporvisor. I want to be the artist/engineer, and maybe teacher.

And for NavyWife; if I could do it all over again, I would go to cullinary school to learn as much as I could, then get a teaching degree, and teach others the wonderful cullinary art of cooking. That, I think, would never get boring. And just so you know, it is said of Navy cooks, that they are sent to cooking schools where they become experts at ruining perfectly good food. So when he's home, give him something good. I spent too many months aboard aircraft carriers myself, and ate some reasonable food, but too often, some very bad food while deployed at sea.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pennsy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ah, Engineering!*

Goodweed:

Delightful message!  

I'm married to an electrical engineer, and an ex-navy man (retired).  A few years ago, when I got a new Viking stove, he ventured into the kitchen, which for many years was my exclusive domain.  He had to try the stove!  The stove is gone, but then that's another story.  Today he made a great omelet for our "blunch" (translation breakfast/lunch).  It turned out very well, and he's been congratulating himself ever since.  I coached him somewhat when he first began, and now I just leave him alone.  Breakfast is something he likes to do, but hasn't ventured into anything else.  He's still my biggest fan and critic, bless him, there is seldom anything I make that he doesn't like.  But chicken - in any form that's close to divine.  I think he could devour a whole chicken himself, if he wanted to.  But, he's quite a restrained "consumer."  

I've enjoyed reading your posts and getting a handle on your philosophies regarding life, attitudes and living.  Keep cooking and talking.


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

Professional here and a junkie too!  I love cooking and all things food.


----------



## Sonic98 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm just a cooking junkie though my friend has asked me to go to cooking school with here when she goes, and it's something I've actually thought about for years. I really started off cooking when I moved out of the dorm in college and into an apartment. I started to cook a few little things for myself. Then I got a roommate from Louisiana who had been cooking since he was young. Then I started getting really into grilling, looking at recipes on the internet, and food network. Then I got into waning to cook for other people, especially the ladies. Right now my thing is clone recipees


----------



## Hammster (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm  not a professional chef either but I am an enthusiast. I'm not a fan of the word "foodie" as it seems to imply some level of greater than thou so let's just say I really enjoy food, cooking food, eating food, etc...


----------



## gracewriter (Nov 3, 2010)

The kids used to run for cover when I announced dinner was ready.  No one hated cooking more than me.  No one.  I hated every single thing about it.

I once blew up a Thanksgiving turkey.  The size of the fire ball coming out of that smoker was a sight to behold as I was blown through the dinning room French doors.

Man, I was all black thumbs.  If I got one good meal out of 10, it was a good month.  Did I mention how skinny my kids were?

...then one day, about a year ago, something miraculous happened.  I found an online cooking school that teaches cooking techniques.

Now the first question on every one's lips when they get home?  "What's for dinner?!"  

I still can't get used to that.

I have a LONG way to go, but getting better by the day.  Now that I understand it better, cooking totally fits my personality.  I can't sit still for very long, bore easily and crave instant gratification.  There's a whole universe full of fun stuff to learn in here.

I'm totally obsessed.

Remember the line in the movie, Julie and Julia?  "I was drowning and she rescued me."  That's what cooking is for me.

At 51 years old, I still don't know what I want to do when I grow up, but I definitely know it has to have something to do with preparing food.

I'd love to go to a "Live" cooking school, but at this age and the price tag!!!???  I'd still be paying off loans in my 70s.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 3, 2010)

I am a cooking poseur more than anything else.  My cooking ability is probably below average at best but I love quality kitchen gadgets/appliances and don't mind spending money on them.....like a novice golfer with five thousand dollar golf clubs.
Some day I will become a decent cook and will be able to justify my spending.
But according to some family and friends they tell me my bbq's and pizzas are above average, or they're just being nice.  I'm happy with that, regardless.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 3, 2010)

gracewriter said:


> I'd love to go to a "Live" cooking school, but at this age and the price tag!!!??? I'd still be paying off loans in my 70s.


 
Gracewriter, that's only true for private cooking schools.  Have you looked into what might be offered at your local community college?  I know for sure that the local cc here in Jersey City has an award winning culinary program that costs no more than any other of its offerings.  Ours may be a bit unusual, but I've spoken to enough folks to know it's far from the only viable option to those overpriced and overhyped programs you're speaking of.


----------



## Secundinius (Nov 3, 2010)

I am a Pro, but only when talking about the main dishes on my personal menu. 

I am slowly expanding that menu, but hardly a professional at creating those dishes or scanning the pantry and throwing something spectacular together when it seems there is nothing to work with. 

Unfortunately, hectic and often conflicting schedules with work and school make it difficult for my fiancee and I to actually take a night to make a nice meal. Add in that her family is remodeling their kitchen and that slim chance turns to "which fast food joint tonight?" Though we have been good about getting some reasonably healthy frozen stuff. 

@roadfix - I am the same way. We have a plethora of appliances, from a toaster with an egg cooker to a panini press to a 10 cup rice steamer, we've got more then we know what to do with. Although they are all still in their boxes stacked in the basement, we make due with what is at hand. What matters more than anything else is simple. I love the food I make and the only complaint from the Missus is sometimes things are too spicy or too seasoned for her tastes, but she's warming up to flavor. 

I think the most important thing is that you and those you are cooking for enjoy the food you make. Encourage constructive criticism and enjoy the feedback. It will only make your food better, unless, of course, they are demanding it be drowned in ketchup.


----------



## Secundinius (Nov 3, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Gracewriter, that's only true for private cooking schools. Have you looked into what might be offered at your local community college? I know for sure that the local cc here in Jersey City has an award winning culinary program that costs no more than any other of its offerings. Ours may be a bit unusual, but I've spoken to enough folks to know it's far from the only viable option to those overpriced and overhyped programs you're speaking of.


 
Sorry for the double post, but I had to add this.

The community college I am attending in Central Jersey has the same basic program and it's much cheaper then going to a cooking based school. Sure, things may be limited, but unless you are looking to be a 5-star chef, you don't need the big school. 

The only thing I don't completely understand is the amount of pre-requisites to take some cooking classes, but than again, I am spending the next three years taking a TWO year course and won't begin taking the classes for my major (Mechanical Engineering) until the third year.


----------



## zfranca (Nov 3, 2010)

I was a professional chef-owner for 12 years. Closed doors in 2001 and moved to Mexico. I enjoy cooking, not so much cleaning up but it is part of the process and I clean up as I go along. I also teach this practice in my cooking classes. I do not feel confortable cooking in a cluttered kitchen.


----------



## gracewriter (Nov 3, 2010)

zfranca said:


> I do not feel comfortable cooking in a cluttered kitchen.



I so know what you mean!!!  I can't cook anything ever if there are dirty dishes and stuff on the counters.

It's like my mind is cluttered enough, adding to that with stuff everywhere drives me crazy.

My kitchen is my palette and I need a blank canvass.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^^  Yeah, but it helps to have a big kitchen with lots of counter space.  Makes clutter easier to manage and out of your way.


----------



## gracewriter (Nov 3, 2010)

roadfix said:


> ^^^^  Yeah, but it helps to have a big kitchen with lots of counter space.  Makes clutter easier to manage and out of your way.



God forbid I get a bigger kitchen I'd have to go out and spend major bucks on stuff to fill it. It's just my nature and I've got a wish list a mile long.

Besides, I'm lazy and don't want to walk the extra few feet to grab the Panko as inspiration overcomes my sense of sensibility.

I have the perfect kitchen.  It ain't big, it ain't pretty and it ain't pricey, but it is extremely functional.

OK who am I kidding, I'd give my husband's left arm to have one twice as big.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not a chef, just the Kitchen Goddess.  I like trying new twists on old recipes.  

As for cleaning up, I clean as I go.  My kitchen is way to small to allow any clutter (7' X 8').  I also use the time that I have something in the microwave to clean cabinets, fridge, stove top, put burner plans in the sink to wash later, put away clean dishes...  I had heard the phrase "clean, don't lean" and I guess I took it to heart.  I'm glad I did so that cleanup is short and easy any given time.


----------



## jonchinaski (Nov 4, 2010)

Was all state back in the '90s.  Thought about going pro, but then life happened.  So, cooking junkie.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2010)

I could never be paid enough to cook if I wasn't hungry, so I wouldn't even want to be a pro.  I also would never want to cook something I wouldn't like to eat myself.  I love cooking for my family and friends though, and have been doing it a very long time.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

My family are professionals in their brasserie, but there's no way I could could work in such a hot commercial kitchen. Especially when the air con unit breaks down. To me, one is either gifted in cookery or they're just a plodder. I'm a plodder and a happy plodder at my stove and enjoying the food that I cook for when they come home.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2010)

i'm a foodie/junkie/plodder, lol. 

but once a year i get to be a cook. that is that i cater my department's christmas party, feeding about 125 people or so.

it's funny, but every year i hear from 50 or so of them that i should become a chef. i guess they liked my cooking.

the vice presidents and directors of my department mentioned that last year, that i'll always have a career to fall back on if my current job doesn't work out (which wasn't as funny in the context,  lol). it was meant as both a compliment and joke, to which i replied, "no thanks, being a chef is way too much work. i like how easy i have it now..." 

actually, this year i might actually get to be a real chef for a day, with a professional kitchen and a staff. since i work the midnight shift, i wouldn't have time to cater the party. my boss asked if he could pull it off, would i be interested in using the kitchen in the cafeteria in our building, and some of the young guys offered to be my staff so they can learn to cook.

now i just have to work out a pay scale.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

If you can fall back on a second job, or even try your hand at it, then you'll probably never be without work. Sometimes I busk. But I could never be a chef.


----------



## tinkonthebrink (Nov 5, 2010)

I've cooked in several restaurants and was the kitchen manager in one of them. But I learned the most by spending three years cooking nothing but Japanese, another three cooking nothing but French, off and on Indian food (my son had an interesting childhood), and by being forced to experiment with gluten free foods. Currently I'm a very good cook of vegan gluten free food - the limitations make it more fun and more of a challenge, as well as making me a much healthier person. I've been approached with the idea of opening a restaurant serving that kind of food but I don't know if it's what I want to take on right now. A lot of other things come first at this moment.


----------



## blissful (Nov 5, 2010)

Do I cook for love or money?
Love.
I love eating.
Family and friends love it.
It makes nice gifts.
I love cooking/baking too.
It's a fun activity to share.

But, hey, if you want to send money, that is fine too.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 5, 2010)

I just like to cook and bake... a lot.  I'd say I'm about average skill-wise.  I have a lot to learn and have enjoyed all of my at home "lessons" so far.  I make a point to cook/bake at least 1 new thing a week.  I really enjoy the satisfaction I get when the rest of the family enjoys my cooking.  My schedule is very busy but cooking, for me, is a stress reliever and gives me a chance to be creative, which I otherwise am not.  I have a very tiny kitchen which I dislike but it does make it easy to keep clean.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I don't see the relevance of calling yourself a pro or a junkie.  I'd think anyone who has the interest in seeking out a forum for culinary interest has earned at least a little bit of credit.  After that, it's up to (un)common sense to make this site useful to each of us.

That said, I've cooked eggs on the stove since before I could reach the burner knobs.  I've always loved making the necessity of eating enjoyable.  I am a junkie, proud of it, and if I ever tried to make this into a profession it would just kill the desire I have to cook.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 5, 2010)

i love to cook and bake. like to try new things. i cook for family and friends and myself. wouldn't to do it on a have to do it basis, by being a chef. i like the title"family cook" to much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a Cook and proud to say so!


----------



## zfranca (Nov 6, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I could never be paid enough to cook if I wasn't hungry, so I wouldn't even want to be a pro. I also would never want to cook something I wouldn't like to eat myself. I love cooking for my family and friends though, and have been doing it a very long time.


Your are quite right Kayelle. You could never be paid enough, but what you receive in return sometimes is worth more than the money.
I owned a small gourmet Italian restaurant, and I cooked for 12 years. I limited my seating to 20 people and never turned tables over. I closed it in 2001 and some of our former guests-friends are still in touch with me.
It was like having family coming to dinner, because I never served what I would not eat.
Incidentally, I never attended any Culinary schools. Franca's Italian Dining,  was rated one of the four best Restaurant in the State of Wyoming, according to the Wine Spectator.
Passion is never a wasted effort.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 6, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> And just so you know, it is said of Navy cooks, that they are sent to cooking schools where they become experts at ruining perfectly good food. So when he's home, give him something good. I spent too many months aboard aircraft carriers myself, and ate some reasonable food, but too often, some very bad food while deployed at sea.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
 I'm a cooking junkie alas awash in a sea of boxed food and fast food junkies.  What I wouldn't give to be able to regularly cook for folks who appreciate real food.  Most of the folks I cook for think butter tastes funny so why not just use country crock.....sigh....

Goodweed, when I was in the Navy I once made a crack about the cake that was made for a retirement party.  I called it a cornbread cake, and why was that the only kind of cake that Navy cooks could make.  Turns out the stranger in the room was the cook, of the Chief petty officer variety.  Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2010)

zfranca said:


> Incidentally, I never attended any Culinary schools. Franca's Italian Dining, was rated one of the four best Restaurant in the State of Wyoming, according to the Wine Spectator.
> Passion is never a wasted effort.


 
Where in Wyoming, Franca?  I grew up in Laramie, so I know it wasn't there or I would have been there at least once a week.


----------



## philso (Nov 6, 2010)

ex-pro. about 16 -18 years experience.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2010)

Non-professional food enthusiast.

philso: I love your sig. It is absolutely true. A friend once told me how good the cooking wine has to be: "The cooking wine has to be good enough for the cook to enjoy while cooking."


----------



## angelfadedblue (Nov 7, 2010)

*junkie here! (and newbie to site)*
I am not creative in making my own recipes,.... and I follow them! But i'm really good at pretty much everything I make, and really enjoy finding new things to make from other people's recipes! (this past year- a white chocolate raspberry cheesecake was the most made recipe by request of family, friends and extended family... i think i can now make it in my sleep.. after making at least 10 of them!) looking for new things to try, new tips to use and just talking to people who love cooking as much as I do!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 7, 2010)

angelfadedblue said:


> *junkie here! (and newbie to site)*
> I am not creative in making my own recipes,.... and I follow them! But i'm really good at pretty much everything I make, and really enjoy finding new things to make from other people's recipes! (this past year- a white chocolate raspberry cheesecake was the most made recipe by request of family, friends and extended family... i think i can now make it in my sleep.. after making at least 10 of them!) looking for new things to try, new tips to use and just talking to people who love cooking as much as I do!


 
Welcome to DC...we hope you enjoy eating too!


----------



## angelfadedblue (Nov 7, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome to DC...we hope you enjoy eating too!


 


Ha... i used to.. way too much! After weight loss surgery, I still do, but just cant as much!  perhaps now I just appreciate every bite more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 7, 2010)

angelfadedblue said:


> Ha... i used to.. way too much! After weight loss surgery, I still do, but just cant as much! perhaps now I just appreciate every bite more!


 
Whoops!  Foot in mouth disease!  Well, some of us are in the same boat, so we spend a bit of time just reading recipes and dreaming.  Very happy for you to join us!  And there are very good ideas around here for cutting back.  Again, Welcome!


----------



## Sprout (Nov 7, 2010)

Non-pro here. I work at a restaurant, but as a server, not in the kitchen. (The guys still get a little suspicious every time I ask to borrow a real knife to cut lemons instead of using the bar's silly little serrated piece of scrap metal.) I love experimenting and trying out new things (I never can seem to leave a recipe alone) but with a husband who works full time and is a full time student, myself working outside of the home, and a rambunctious 14-month-old who doesn't walk, only runs, I don't get to let loose as often as I'd like. I still cook daily, I just don't often have time for some of the things I'd like to do. If I didn't cook healthy food for myself and my family, we'd never survive our crazy schedule. I'd probably cook even more if I had an electric dishwasher, but for now I'll just deal with doing it the old-fashioned way. If nothing else, in a few more years, I'll have grown and trained myself a dishwasher.  

My lack of time to experiment at home often surfaces at other times. On the rare occasions I order food at work I'm always asking "Oh, but could you try switching this for that, or adding a bit of such-and-such?" Thankfully, if you're nice to the boys, they're nice back. I learned the basics, as well as my passion for experimenting from my dear Papa (GWNorth), and have received added inspiration and knowledge from friends, family, and the restaurants I've worked at. When I'm not busy at work sometimes I just watch the guys, trying to pick up new techniques and ideas. I also finally realized in the past couple years that using a recipe doesn't make you lazy or uncreative; it makes you smart enough to learn from your predecessors.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not a chef...just a 
"good cooker" according to 
my kids when they were little.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahaha! ^


----------



## Furrbrain (Nov 8, 2010)

Definitely a cooking junkie! Love to get creative at home with the pantry, stove and chef knife. No complaints, so I guess I'm pretty good!!


----------



## luvs (Nov 10, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> I am into food. Have been gardening organically since 1976, love to cook and bake, have an associates degree in dietetics, love to read cookbooks and create recipes based on what foodstuffs I have. I have raised dairy goats for decades and make cheese, ice cream, yogurt, buttermilk, etc. Like I said, I am into food..


 
great minds think alike  my Pap showed me the !! of a fresh scallion, a fried or fresh tomato; sprinkle of salt & very delicate pepper, buttered bread, that's lunch!  i've delved into reading into various items, cheeses & that. also i'm pursuing being a dietician, too!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretender  here.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 11, 2010)

I became a certified cook in '94. I never learned my chops from an institute.  I apprenticed for years in kitchens and then wrote my exam with the Provincial Board of Trades. I had been cooking for a while by then and was operating my own restaurant at the time, so I was just curious if I could achieve it. I'm basically a self taught hash slinger...


----------



## Secundinius (Nov 12, 2010)

gracewriter said:


> God forbid I get a bigger kitchen I'd have to go out and spend major bucks on stuff to fill it. It's just my nature and I've got a wish list a mile long.


 


> OK who am I kidding, I'd give my husband's left arm to have one twice as big.


 
Yeah, My fiancee and I have a huge stack in the basement and in her room in her parents house of kitchen appliances for when we move out and every house we look at, the first thing she shows me is the picture of the kitchen. She want's to make sure we have a big enough one for me to be comfortable in. lol!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 12, 2010)

After all, the kitchen IS the most important room of any home.


----------



## Secundinius (Nov 12, 2010)

roadfix said:


> After all, the kitchen IS the most important room of any home.


 
And size DOES matter.


----------



## zfranca (Nov 12, 2010)

roadfix said:


> After all, the kitchen IS the most important room of any home.


The kitchen is the room I feel most confortable being in, and where I spend most of my time. That's why I have two of them.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 12, 2010)

Secundinius said:


> And size DOES matter.


 
I have the tiniest of tiny kitchens and it's kind of a bummer.  BUT... it's really easy to keep clean!  I don't have enough counterspace or storage, everything else I can deal with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

roadfix said:


> After all, the kitchen IS the most important room of any home.


 
I quit looking for a house, I just want a kitchen with a bedroom and bath attached.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2010)

My kitchen is a mess. As said before, I had a restaruant in my house since the early '90's. We closed a couple of years ago and I have yet to renovate. The house is 111 years old. The whole thing needs to be gutted. It is still very functional and definately the centre of activity. The entrance we use the most is into this room, so it is a catch-all room with boots, jackets, keys, schoolbooks, shopping, musical intruments etc... Many meals have left this kitchen over the years. I can't wait to muster up the energy, and money, to start demolition...


----------



## zfranca (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> My kitchen is a mess. As said before, I had a restaruant in my house since the early '90's. We closed a couple of years ago and I have yet to renovate. The house is 111 years old. The whole thing needs to be gutted. It is still very functional and definately the centre of activity. The entrance we use the most is into this room, so it is a catch-all room with boots, jackets, keys, schoolbooks, shopping, musical intruments etc... Many meals have left this kitchen over the years. I can't wait to muster up the energy, and money, to start demolition...


I like your kitchen. It looks very functional. Everything within easy reach.
I also ran a restaurant out of my house in Cody, Wyoming, for 12 years.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> My kitchen is a mess. As said before, I had a restaruant in my house since the early '90's. We closed a couple of years ago and I have yet to renovate. The house is 111 years old. The whole thing needs to be gutted. It is still very functional and definately the centre of activity. The entrance we use the most is into this room, so it is a catch-all room with boots, jackets, keys, schoolbooks, shopping, musical intruments etc... Many meals have left this kitchen over the years. I can't wait to muster up the energy, and money, to start demolition...


 
I would be in heaven in that kitchen.  Look at all that space!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll take that 60 inch refrigerator in the back.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 13, 2010)

Secundinius said:


> And size DOES matter.


Being from the Orient I'm not comfortable with that phrase.....


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I'll take that 60 inch refrigerator in the back.


Yeah, I'm going to miss it.  It is an oldy.  I've put a new comprssor and interior fan in it.  But, it is loud, expensive to run, and loftovers can get lost in there for weeks. I've pulled a few furry science projects out of there over the years. It is great for stocking cases of beverages, and other bulk items that we pick up on special. Right now I have 6 chickens in there I need to get portioned and shrink wrapped for the freezer. But, not to worry, the next shelf down is a 24 pack of micro brewed Pilsner that will keep me in good spirits while I hack away....


----------



## taxlady (Nov 13, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I'll take that 60 inch refrigerator in the back.



Is that a six burner stove? That's what I want.


----------



## Rouxfy (Nov 13, 2010)

Just joined today.  Been a professional chef for more than a decade now.  I apprenticed under a wonderful guy, too bad he's since moved to Germany.
I'm actually looking to get out of the business - I adore cooking, love working the line, customer accolades give me the warm fuzzies, but there's no real security or retirement.  Plus my kids are growing up too fast and I need to quit working nights.  I need some semblance of a social life.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Is that a six burner stove? That's what I want.


Yes. It is an old Garland.  It has been through a few battles. I use a piece of wood as a shim to keep the oven door closed tight lol.  It is the only thing that is staying.  Maybe the fridge lol.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 13, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Being from the Orient I'm not comfortable with that phrase.....



ROFL!!!    As I posted earlier, I have a very small kitchen but it packs a punch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rouxfy said:


> Just joined today. Been a professional chef for more than a decade now. I apprenticed under a wonderful guy, too bad he's since moved to Germany.
> I'm actually looking to get out of the business - I adore cooking, love working the line, customer accolades give me the warm fuzzies, but there's no real security or retirement. Plus my kids are growing up too fast and I need to quit working nights. I need some semblance of a social life.


 
Welcome, Rouxfy!   Take your oven mitts off and stay a while.


----------

